# Linking Computer output from long distance



## Suntower (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm working on creating music videos in a home office about 75 feet from my home entertainment system.

Obviously, the videos look a lot different on the computer than on the TV so I burn a LOT of test DVDs and then watch them in the other room. 

I was wondering what would be involved in running a feed from the computer to the home entertainment system so I didn't have to keep making plastic coasters.
1. What is the max length of a digital signal from the computer? Analog?
2. What kind of cabling would I need?
3. What kind of input would I use on my receiver? Output from the computer?

TIA,

---JC


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Why not purchase some rewritable dvd's?


----------



## Suntower (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks. Because it takes a lot of time to burn DVDs.

Anyone else?



---JC


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you had another pc at the theatre end you could run Cat 5 that distance.


----------



## Suntower (Nov 7, 2006)

robbo266317 said:


> If you had another pc at the theatre end you could run Cat 5 that distance.


I actually -could- do that, I suppose. I have a PC near the theatre. Are you suggesting hooking the output of the theatre-PC video card to my TV? What would be the hookup for that? It ain't digital... Sony 37" analog. It has R/G/B inputs and RCA jacks for video in. Are there PC video cards with the right outputs for that?

---JC


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> what would be involved in running a feed from the computer to the home entertainment system


You have component in on the TV. What are the video outputs on the PC?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Might be a little more than you want to spend, but you could go with a popcorn hour if you want networking (~$200), or if you don't, a WD media player for less than $100. Put the files on a USB thumbdrive or portable harddrive.


----------

